
Mathematical Obfuscation Against Hackers Is Focus of New Cybersecurity Center - spectruman
http://spectrum.ieee.org/tech-talk/computing/software/cybersecurity-center-mathematical-obfuscation#.U-0rFwOUr_s.hackernews
======
aruss
Obfuscation is a really exciting field that's blown up in the last year or so.
Hopefully advancements will bring down some of the parameters so that we can
see small-scale obfuscation in the real world.

